# Nervous! ttc for 3yrs finally starting letrozole(framera), chances of twins?



## serenity9712

Hi all, I'm Heather. I'm 26 yrs old DH is 27yrs old. we have been trying to concieve child #4 for 3years. and for some ODD reason we aren't having any luck. so tomorrow night I start taking letrozole two 2.5mg (total of 5mg ) a day for 5 days. cycle days 3-7. I will have an ultrasound on Friday next week Oct 5th which is CD 10 but doctor isnt in office on CD 11 SO we're doing it a day early with the possibility of having to come back for U/S the following week. I'm curious what people have experienced as for the side effects. I will be taking it at night before bed. also twins runs in my family so with me being so young and that do you think twins could be a higher chance? I do ovulate and get regular AF's but we don't think they are strong enough ones. this last cycle I ovulated on both sides. my progesterone levels at CD 20 was 12.5. I had an hsg test sept 6th thIs yr and they are all clear. rIght after that I ovulated both sIdes. I never felt O pain on right side until this last cycle. so It may have cleared It? I went and bought preseed to try as well because my CM hasnt been as desirable eIther. any advice, stories anything to get out there for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## karenh

serenity9712 said:


> Hi all, I'm Heather. I'm 26 yrs old DH is 27yrs old. we have been trying to concieve child #4 for 3years. and for some ODD reason we aren't having any luck. so tomorrow night I start taking letrozole two 2.5mg (total of 5mg ) a day for 5 days. cycle days 3-7. I will have an ultrasound on Friday next week Oct 5th which is CD 10 but doctor isnt in office on CD 11 SO we're doing it a day early with the possibility of having to come back for U/S the following week. I'm curious what people have experienced as for the side effects. I will be taking it at night before bed. also twins runs in my family so with me being so young and that do you think twins could be a higher chance? I do ovulate and get regular AF's but we don't think they are strong enough ones. this last cycle I ovulated on both sides. my progesterone levels at CD 20 was 12.5. I had an hsg test sept 6th thIs yr and they are all clear. rIght after that I ovulated both sIdes. I never felt O pain on right side until this last cycle. so It may have cleared It? I went and bought preseed to try as well because my CM hasnt been as desirable eIther. any advice, stories anything to get out there for me would be greatly appreciated.

I took letrozole 7.5mg at night and i didn't notice any side effects. Now that could be because the side effects on Clomid were so bad anything I had seemed insignificant. The twin rate is quite low. Your family history could effect it, but there is still probably only a 10% chance. Good luck!


----------



## serenity9712

do you have anything wrong that is causing infertility? they can't find anything with us unless maybe not strong enough o and possibly CM. so we got something to help with both. I'm praying this is our month!


----------



## karenh

I have PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own. Not even with 150mg of Clomid. This cycle I am with and RE and he had me on 7.5mg of femara. I got a 21.3 mm follicle, trigger shot, and then IUI on the 26th.


----------



## serenity9712

I have unexplained infertility. everything's good and says I shouldn't concieve no prob but in 3 yrs it's been BFN :(. I'm optimistic that it'll happen soon


----------



## karenh

I really hope you it happens for you soon. Good luck.


----------



## noelcallum

Hi there, I am on the exact same protocol as you with femera! today is my 4th day of a 5th day stint. So far no side effects. I am on 12.5mg though. I have my monitoring appointment on Friday, same as you! Good luck!


----------



## karenh

noelcallum said:


> Hi there, I am on the exact same protocol as you with femera! today is my 4th day of a 5th day stint. So far no side effects. I am on 12.5mg though. I have my monitoring appointment on Friday, same as you! Good luck!

12.5mg of Femara?!? I thought mine was high. I only had one large follicle though so if no BFP in a week I will probably ask to have a greater dose now that I know you can go higher. Thanks!


----------



## amjon

I had the same concern as I do ovulate on my own (and have had 3 pregnancies in the past 14 months, but lost all 3 from 9DPO to 27 weeks). The doctor told me the chance of multiples is very low. I was given the same dosage. I had major hot flashes at night and more pain than usual from around O on. The endo told me it could be PCOS/ IR related and afterwards I was told I have the Factor V Leiden mutation and will now have to take Lovenox when I get BFP.


----------



## noelcallum

karenh said:


> noelcallum said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am on the exact same protocol as you with femera! today is my 4th day of a 5th day stint. So far no side effects. I am on 12.5mg though. I have my monitoring appointment on Friday, same as you! Good luck!
> 
> 12.5mg of Femara?!? I thought mine was high. I only had one large follicle though so if no BFP in a week I will probably ask to have a greater dose now that I know you can go higher. Thanks!Click to expand...

I know! This is my first time on it and for some reason they put me right on the maximum dose! Don't really get why. I'm taking 5 of those pills a day.
I do ovulate on my own so this is just to get more than one follicle... good luck!


----------



## readyformore

Hi!!

I am also ltttc #4. It's been 30 cycles for us, so not quite as long as you.

We are also unexplained. 
We tried femara/IUI for 4 cycles and sadly we didn't have any success.


I specifically asked about femara twin pregnancy rate because I would like to avoid twins if possible. If a pregnancy is achieved, it's 10% chance with clomid, 7% with femara, and 3% for the average unassisted couple that a twin pregnancy will result. 


I am trying to find peace and let go of ttc, but obviously it's proving difficult because I continue to come here to post. :haha:

I hope you have good luck with the femara.


----------



## serenity9712

I've taken a little break from posting. I guess I'm just at my breaking point and it will either happen or it won't. my period was weird this cycle and I'm not sure if it's the medication or not . TMI WARNING- it was longer then normal about 4-5 days and it was all dark brown I only got light pink once. doctor said it happens sometimes. I have my u/s in about3 hours. I'm nervous. I'm praying it shows follicles. at this rate I wouldn't care if I had twins or hell even got pregnant with triplet. that's how bad we want this. anything god blesses us with we will feel grateful. I know I have an increased chance for twins cause I'm only 26 and I've had 3 kids 5 miscarriages(8 pregnancies total) & twins run in my family. my side effects I had was hot flashes, diarrhea, cramping, & loss of appetite. my cervix has been super soft which is uncommon for me. but we're coming up to o time. fx for all of us. I won't be posting as often as I did last time this cycle but I'll keep everyone up to date. baby dust to us all. and hope my u/s shows good things


----------



## karenh

serenity9712 said:


> I've taken a little break from posting. I guess I'm just at my breaking point and it will either happen or it won't. my period was weird this cycle and I'm not sure if it's the medication or not . TMI WARNING- it was longer then normal about 4-5 days and it was all dark brown I only got light pink once. doctor said it happens sometimes. I have my u/s in about3 hours. I'm nervous. I'm praying it shows follicles. at this rate I wouldn't care if I had twins or hell even got pregnant with triplet. that's how bad we want this. anything god blesses us with we will feel grateful. I know I have an increased chance for twins cause I'm only 26 and I've had 3 kids 5 miscarriages(8 pregnancies total) & twins run in my family. my side effects I had was hot flashes, diarrhea, cramping, & loss of appetite. my cervix has been super soft which is uncommon for me. but we're coming up to o time. fx for all of us. I won't be posting as often as I did last time this cycle but I'll keep everyone up to date. baby dust to us all. and hope my u/s shows good things

Good luck at your ultrasound today! I hope you have good follies in there!


----------



## serenity9712

by the way Friday I had 4 follicles. they are 8mm, 11mm, 12mm, & 13mm. she said they grow at a rate of 2mm a day. what I read is 1-2mm a day. but I think she said 2mm because I do ovulate she just prescribed femara to cause a stronger ovulation. she said for sure the 13mm one will kick out possibly 2-3. they have to get to 17mm she said. my doctor also said it's possible for multiples but that's a small chance. (knowing my luck tho I'll end up with multiples, we shall see). fertility friend has me o on Wednesday. doctor said probably Monday or Tuesday. crossing my fingers and praying we bd on time and enough. wish us luck all. and I wish u all luck too


----------



## karenh

I wish you all the luck in the word. I will pray for you. I really hope this works for you.

I had my betta test yesterday and it was a :bfn:. Now just waiting for AF so we can try again.


----------



## serenity9712

I'm scared I'm not gonna ovulate now. my temps are weird but I'm also temping vaginally rather then orally like last cycle. but my opks are negative:( I'm suppose to O tomorrow. but I'm thinking it might happen later or not at all. maybe ill just BD every other day till AF shows or doesn't show then test. do it old school and have fun like lil bunny rabbits lmbo


----------



## serenity9712

sorry your beta was negative. i had such a pronounced dream last night. that i had a little boy named him Isaiah and he was preemie cause of weight. and in the dream he was 5lbs 3oz but was healthy. i hate how my dreams make me crave a baby more and more. he was just precious in my dream.


----------



## karenh

Thanks! AF showed so now we can get started on round two. I would bd every other day and hope it works. I don't temp. Good luck!


----------



## serenity9712

thanks. keep me update as u can


----------



## karenh

I will! You too!


----------



## serenity9712

I'm 3dpo according to fertility friend. i didn't do an opk test sunday so could have been positive that day which means i would have o on monday or tuesday. wednesday is when i had like swollen tender feeling in groin-ish area. crossing my fingers


----------



## karenh

Sounds promising! I took my first does of Femara this round last night. No symptoms. Feeling ok.


----------



## serenity9712

i didn't have too many side effects with femara. i did have some hot flashes, lack of appetite, and mild cramping. that's about it. nothing I'd frequently notice. cross fingers for you. whens your ultrasound to check the follicle sizes? my temp just keeps going up and up on my fertility friend chart. trying not to get my hopes up and all. i haven't bought any hpt yet. last night i had a sharp pinch on my lower abdomen area. it was quick sudden then was done. i can be anywhere between 3-5dpo


----------



## karenh

serenity9712 said:


> i didn't have too many side effects with femara. i did have some hot flashes, lack of appetite, and mild cramping. that's about it. nothing I'd frequently notice. cross fingers for you. whens your ultrasound to check the follicle sizes? my temp just keeps going up and up on my fertility friend chart. trying not to get my hopes up and all. i haven't bought any hpt yet. last night i had a sharp pinch on my lower abdomen area. it was quick sudden then was done. i can be anywhere between 3-5dpo

That could be implantation! I hope it is and you get your BFP. My ultrasound is next monday the 22nd. When do you think you will test?


----------



## serenity9712

i won't test till earliest this weekend. af suppose to show monday next week the 22nd?. i just got queasy on dinner it made me puke. i ate toasted onion bagel, slice of ham warmed and an egg fried hard. omg i love em but ya the taste feel and smell of the egg sent me to the bathroom in a hurry. my son afterwards says mom puked. "hey mom can i have the rest of ur sandwhich" yes son i don't want it. awesome! lol fingers crossed


----------



## karenh

That is so cute about your son. They will eat anything. Sorry you puked, but I hope that is a good sign! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## serenity9712

I've been queasy all day today. a mild headache and heartburn so bad. i took a test lol it was negative but its still early and i didn't use fmu. i did my progesterone blood level check yoday. waiting for results.


----------



## serenity9712

i did my day 21 test yesterday my progesterone was 29.9 & last cycle it was only 12.5 hoping i got a sticky bun growing I'm soooo anxious. i hope when i do test yhat its a bfp


----------



## karenh

That is so exciting! I hope you do to. When do you think you will test again? Sorry I didn't get on at all yesterday.


----------



## serenity9712

i think I'm gonna wait till sunday to test. i tested this AM with fmu and it was negative I'm 9dpo today :( I'm hoping its just too early. not very optimistic right this moment tho


----------



## karenh

That is too early. Sunday would be better, but even that could be early. Good luck!


----------



## serenity9712

I'm due to start AF on monday. i have short cycles. approx 25-27 days long ill be 12 days past o on sunday.


----------



## karenh

Oh, well... I hope that you get a BFP Sunday or Monday then! Good luck! Monday I go in for my follicle check.


----------



## serenity9712

i got my BFP like 10 mins ago. omg i called hubby cause he's working today and told him. i think imma puke and faint and the same time.


----------



## karenh

OH my gosh! Sorry I didn't get on sooner! That is so exciting! I am so happy for you! Yay! That is so wonderful! I really hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! :happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## karenh

I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.


----------



## amjon

Did you feel nauseous on the cycles you took Letrozole and didn't conceive? I've been pretty nauseous all afternoon (and nearly had some come up TMI), but can't remember if I've had that in my non-pregnant cycles. I know I had it with my chemical and had major heartburn with my daughter.


----------



## karenh

this is my second cycle on the femara and I just took the trigger last night. So are no symptoms, same as last cycle. However, last cycle I did have some nausea after IUI. I am sure that is due to the trigger. I never did throw up though.


----------



## serenity9712

i only had one cycle of letrozole and got my bfp. but i took my med at night before bed so no side effects really but 3 dpo i started getting neausus and then found out i was pg just last saterday which was like 11dpo i think. had blood draw on day 21(7dpo) and progesterone was 29.9 then 6 days (13dpo) later had blood draw again progesterone was 62 & hcg was 46.2 I'm waiting for my doubling test to come back from today ill get it tomorrow afternoon.hhope for good #s


----------



## karenh

serenity9712 said:


> i only had one cycle of letrozole and got my bfp. but i took my med at night before bed so no side effects really but 3 dpo i started getting neausus and then found out i was pg just last saterday which was like 11dpo i think. had blood draw on day 21(7dpo) and progesterone was 29.9 then 6 days (13dpo) later had blood draw again progesterone was 62 & hcg was 46.2 I'm waiting for my doubling test to come back from today ill get it tomorrow afternoon.hhope for good #s

I can't wait to hear your numbers! I am so excited for you!


----------



## nik25

Hope you don't mind me joining in.. Congrats on your BFP!!!! Yay:) and good luck Karen!! When do you plan on testing? I took femera 2 cycles ago and it showed I didn't Ovulate and I've had mid cycle bleeding So I had a natural cycle this month and started progesterone 6 days ago, (will take it 10 days total) hoping to get a normal AF so we can take another round of femera. It's so wonderful to hear your success story!!!


----------



## karenh

nik25 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in.. Congrats on your BFP!!!! Yay:) and good luck Karen!! When do you plan on testing? I took femera 2 cycles ago and it showed I didn't Ovulate and I've had mid cycle bleeding So I had a natural cycle this month and started progesterone 6 days ago, (will take it 10 days total) hoping to get a normal AF so we can take another round of femera. It's so wonderful to hear your success story!!!

My beta is scheduled for November 5th. I still have a while.


----------



## serenity9712

so here's my #'s

7dpo progesterone 29.9
13dpo progesterone 62 hcg 46.2
15dpo hcg 132 

my # almost trippled for hcg
ultrasound and first ob is nov 15th we'll find out how many. I'm bouncing between 1 or 2 idk


----------



## nik25

That's awesome!! Congrats! Just a few weeks away:)


----------



## serenity9712

were nervous there's gonna be a bunch. if you didn't read before. i had 4 follicles that could have ovulated. a lot of people think its triplets . my gut says either twins or just singleton. but idk


----------



## amjon

serenity9712 said:


> so here's my #'s
> 
> 7dpo progesterone 29.9
> 13dpo progesterone 62 hcg 46.2
> 15dpo hcg 132
> 
> my # almost trippled for hcg
> ultrasound and first ob is nov 15th we'll find out how many. I'm bouncing between 1 or 2 idk

My doubling time for my second pregnancy early on was 33 hours, so probably similar to yours. There was only one in there. High doubling time early on doesn't always mean multiples.


----------



## karenh

How many do you want? I know you were nervous about twins.


----------

